# A bit off track...



## 12bolts (Jan 25, 2012)

Point and shoot camera charger for my Canon power shot may be not working?
I have an original Canon battery NB-4L and an aftermarket one as well. I cant get either battery to take a charge. They are 3.7v and the charger is putting out 4.1v on a digital multimeter. When you plug the battery in to the charger the green LED used to change to red and then after a few hours it would go green again showing it had charged. Now when I load a battery the LED stays only green. Left it charging overnight but battery still flat in the morning. I can measure the voltage at the contacts with the charger on and the green LED on but its not charging for some reason. Is it possible I have 2 crook batterys at the same time? Or do you think the charger is the problem? Seeing as how the red LED not working anymore.

Cheers Phil


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Ed,
I stuck the battery in and when I measure the voltage whilst on charge it jumps around between 4.1 and 12 volts
So I'm guessing time for a new charger?

Cheers Phil


----------

